# Poignant or not?..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

What do you think of







this?


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

made me think i have nothing to complain about


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

No one reading this has much to complain about compared to most of the worlds inhabitants. 
That does not mean we should not strive to combat anything which we perceive to be unjust in our lives. Nor should we roll over and let the select few rule and rob us in order that they should get even better off. 
In the years when 'our rights' were being emphasised there was a slight omission in the message where 'our responsibilities' were not ever mentioned.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

what is this thought for today!! I usually switch off at this point!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> I usually switch off at this point!


Thank you for this helpful post.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

cheshiregordon said:


> what is this thought for today!! I usually switch off at this point!


Maybe that is the point of it, it is easy to turn the other cheek as it makes some folk uncomfortable as they have to relate to it, and it does not sit well with them..

So the easy option is to dismiss it or poo poo it... But in reality you can't as it is true...

ray.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

no i don't feel uncomfortable quite the contrary, and I switch off because of the morallising few who want me to feel some guilt for all my own hard work and effort.
Much of the poverty etc in this world is self inflicated - and much of the aid is either wasted or goes to counrties with space programmes.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The message does provoke thought.
Unfortunatly some of the nations that are financially able to help their population do not.

Dave p


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

cheshiregordon said:


> no i don't feel uncomfortable quite the contrary, and I switch off because of the morallising few who want me to feel some guilt for all my own hard work and effort.
> Much of the poverty etc in this world is self inflicated - and much of the aid is either wasted or goes to counrties with space programmes.


I don't see anything to indicate that I should feel guilty. Maybe you are finding a different meaning. I think it says we should count our blessings.

What I do see is an affirmation that we should help when we can and that we should stand against unfairness, poverty and discrimination wherever we see them. I like the message.

Just so you know I am in no way religious, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

erneboy said:


> cheshiregordon said:
> 
> 
> > no i don't feel uncomfortable quite the contrary, and I switch off because of the morallising few who want me to feel some guilt for all my own hard work and effort.
> ...


Bingo :wink:

ray.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

*The good life*

Thank you Ray for reminding me how fortunate I have been living in this part of the world.

I have not had to work particularly hard to maintain my high standard of living but I would hope it was not at the expense of the far less fortunate.

I have been reading from the  Global Issues Website which provides some stark facts about our world's problems. Not sure if I will be able to help make any useful difference but I would like to. Being aware of such huge problems helps me to put my own problems into perspective.

Paul


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

erneboy said:


> cheshiregordon said:
> 
> 
> > no i don't feel uncomfortable quite the contrary, and I switch off because of the morallising few who want me to feel some guilt for all my own hard work and effort.
> ...


I did stand against poverty and ignorance and supported a child in India for some years until they launched their first rocket / satellite - after that I decide charity starts at home.
So yes stand against all of these things but often its the governments of those counrties which let their people down - which suppose is their privaledge.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree entirely about governments. I can't see how withdrawing support from a deserving child would have any effect on government policy, but as you say there are plenty of good causes at home too, Alan.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When I read things like this I always go to this web site


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> When I read things like this I always go to this web site


So everything is OK then, I am sure they will be glad to hear this..

I never imagined it would be that easy to solve problems..

ray.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

cheshiregordon said:


> no i don't feel uncomfortable quite the contrary, and I switch off because of the morallising few who want me to feel some guilt for all my own hard work and effort.
> Much of the poverty etc in this world is self inflicated - and much of the aid is either wasted or goes to counrties with space programmes.[/quote
> Good shout Gordon agree 100 %.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I think it is designed to promote discussion and bring to the fore front and create awareness, as we the privileged whether by our own efforts or not, are confronted intellectually and are encouraged to form an opinion for or against, or at the very least if you had never even give it a thought you just might now.


The only thing that I would challenge is and not on the OP but!, when there is some calamity going on somewhere in the world and the different organisations are having an appeal to the public for funds and little children are dieing and starving. 
Then the stock answer of the money goes to governments for weapons, they shouldn't have so many kids yadi yadi ya gets trotted out, you would have to be a monster not to help the poor little buggers if you possibly can..


The only thing I would say is if you do not want to help, fine, but do not throw stumbling blocks down by airing your views which might give a psychological crutch to a person who is hovering about giving, and the donation that one person who might have given then changes their mind about giving after reading negative views from an individual, or a comment which is easy to put down and say without a lot of thought on the damage that is done, entirely unintentionally I am sure, as everyone thinks their views should be aired what ever the consequences..

I would urge them to stop and think of the poor buggers dying on the telly, right in front of your eyes and keep your views to yourself.

That way funds will get through from more folk giving. And the person making the negative comment does not label themselves in anyway and another child or parent will live..

My comments are not aimed at anyone on this thread or others..



ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> So everything is OK then, I am sure they will be glad to hear this..
> 
> I never imagined it would be that easy to solve problems..
> 
> ray.


You didn't read the small print Ray...If everything is still not OK, try checking your settings of perception of objective reality.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> I think it is designed to promote discussion and bring to the fore front and create awareness, as we the privileged whether by our own efforts or not, are confronted intellectually and are encouraged to form an opinion for or against, or at the very least if you had never even give it a thought you just might now.
> 
> ...


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> I think it is designed to promote discussion and bring to the fore front and create awareness, as we the privileged whether by our own efforts or not, are confronted intellectually and are encouraged to form an opinion for or against, or at the very least if you had never even give it a thought you just might now.
> 
> ...


is this a gentle plea for censorship or spin.
A great many believe that aid and charities far from solving third world poverty actual perpetuate it!
And " thinking of the poor buggers dying on the telly, right in front of your eyes" I think it is morally indefensible to bring these sufferring people into my living room along with the other adds just like a bottle of cola.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

cheshiregordon said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


Hi.

I have said my views, you have said yours.. Folk will decide who's the most sensible..

I will not judge or confront you or anybody else either.

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Morally indefensible to alert us as to what is going on in the world and in fact always has gone on!

You amaze me, you seem to be the perfect little Englander. I seem to remember you having said your origins were not English. Am I mistaken?

I wonder where you think your responsibility ends. Is it at your garden gate? Perhaps the end of your street? 

If not then please tell us where, Alan.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

cheshiregordon said:


> And " thinking of the poor buggers dying on the telly, right in front of your eyes" I think it is morally indefensible to bring these sufferring people into my living room along with the other adds just like a bottle of cola.


Top right of your remote control, there's a button that'll make it go away. Shame those "poor buggers" can't make it go away quite so easily.


----------

